# Need new modem and router



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 9, 2011)

DNA transcripted.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Need jew modem and router*

Flipkart: Netgear Wireless-N 300 Router With Modem: Router


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Need jew modem and router*

see, its not gigabit ethernet. that defeats the purpose of 802.11n connectivity as in future when we have higher speed connections, the ethernet will bottleneck the wifi part.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Dec 10, 2011)

netgear wireless-n 150 will be the ideal choice…
no need to purchase n 300 model untill you are not going to do heavy file transfers!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 10, 2011)

I will be doing heavy file transfers. (720/1080p videos mostly)

But both the N150 and N300's WiFi is faster than the 100Mbit ethernet connectivity they have, so wont the 802.11n standard be bottlenecked by the ethernet connectivity option?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 12, 2011)

Then get this but u need a separate modem with this but remember wired connectivity will give double the performance than wireless u can use this with u r existing airtel modem
Flipkart: Asus RT-N16: Router


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 12, 2011)

Gonna be getting rid of that Shittel junk so might as well get a hybrid. BTW its not 1 Gigabit but upto 100Mbit so again there is a bottleneck.

Is the Belkin Playmax good or is the Cisco (linksys) X3000 better?

Is the N600 overkill?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 13, 2011)

^^ as a brand i would always prefer cisco over others but the belkin one has two additional features go for it if u only need them

N600 usb file copy performance is not good read the review here
Netgear N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router (WNDR3700) Review & Rating | PCMag.com


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol I wont be using USB. Its a slow interface.

If the network performance is great then I have no problems 

I want a good modem and router hybrid so suggest accordingly.

BTW, the review you linked to is of the router only. Is the modem and router hybrid using the same PCB as this one (with a few chips missing in the router only model obviously)?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 13, 2011)

Linksys X3000 if budget is not a barrier.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 13, 2011)

Lets see, "features" I dont need.

I need sheer performance. So choose: X3000, N600 or PlayMax?

Gonna put it up for vote.

But if any one of you know a 10/100/1000 (i.e. Gigabit ethernet) 802.11n router/modem combo that is cheaper than the above 3 please do tell.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Dec 14, 2011)

Dude check your airtel modem light from verry close if the power light on it dims n blinks(i mean not pure strong and steady). Then you can fix it by two methods because there is a menufacturing defect in airtel modems(in their pwr buttons).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2011)

The modem I have is an old Beetel 440 TXi.

The light I wouldnt bother with.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Dec 16, 2011)

No you didnt get the point that flickering happens when powr is not coming to modem properly and this is why their modem dont function properly. Best solution is open modem and remove the button and solder the power points(but this will make your modem perma. on).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 16, 2011)

see, the _modem_ works fine, but the wifi is a game of russian roulette. it comes and goes as it pleases.

no soldering for me _yet._

I'd really like to stick to the topic at hand :thanks:


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 16, 2011)

I would go with the Netgear N300 ADSL2+ Router. I'm personally thinking of buying it next week for my home setup. Its 300 Mbps, though not gigabit. The practical speeds of 802.11n is nowhere close to 300 Mbps on 2.4Ghz. Its available on flipkart @ 4232 bucks. And I was getting it for 3800 at SP road in bangalore. Did a bit of research and found out that this is one of the best models in this range after looking at Belkin and DLink models, though it runs bit hot.

I've been using the Airtel modem/wifi-router combo for the past 3 years.*www.semindia.in/images/productpics/DNA-A211.jpg 
Never found any problems with it. The reason people prefer separate modem and router is, if the modem burns out due to a power surge or something, the router will still be running. But, with Airtel, there never was this problem as all there connections are mostly underground cables. If you want to be on the safer side, you can use the surge protector in the UPS (If its available) for your telephone line.

No idea about other models which you have mentioned.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 23, 2011)

I got a new cable modem connection installed today.

It has a direct ethernet line so I only need a router now. So I am getting the N600 router


----------

